# Willy Poole



## Judgemental (19 September 2012)

I often wonder why Willy decided that France was the place?

http://willypoole.blogspot.co.uk/

Alec suggested in another thread he should be given a knighthood.

I feel that hunting is not quite complete without Willy about our shores, perhaps with the 2004 Hunting Act that is what he intended.

Nevertheless, he still keeps posting in his blog

I recommend reading Feb/Mar 2012, it is very interesting and instructive as to 'phrases' we use hunting and their history.


----------



## soggy (21 September 2012)

I have never fathomed out why anyone would choose France as a place to retire too. All the petty bureaucracy, and snotty attitude. 
Good cooking is good cooking regardless of where you happen to be sat.


----------



## happyhunter123 (21 September 2012)

soggy said:



			I have never fathomed out why anyone would choose France as a place to retire too. All the petty bureaucracy, and snotty attitude. 
Good cooking is good cooking regardless of where you happen to be sat.
		
Click to expand...

Well, traditional hunting is legal there. Seems like a good enough reason to me.


----------



## Judgemental (21 September 2012)

happyhunter123 said:



			Well, traditional hunting is legal there. Seems like a good enough reason to me.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting point and dovetails in with various of Willy's blogs, although he is less than enthusiastic about the hunting in Normandy, to where he has recently moved.

Nevertheless, his geographical position, literary fame and many notable hunting relatives, certainly highlights the moderation, that we now experience and have to endure, in this once great hunting nation.


----------



## soggy (23 September 2012)

happyhunter123 said:



			Well, traditional hunting is legal there. Seems like a good enough reason to me.
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find that most French hunting is not free range but park hunting. Slightly different and mentioned and criticise by Willy himself.


----------



## Maesfen (24 September 2012)

Much as I love his writing (and talking) we always refer to him as the rat that jumped ship..........


----------



## PortwayPaddy (24 September 2012)

Whan he had his column in the H&H, he always said that if Hunting was banned, he would be off to France.

He wrote a wonderfull book - an introduction to hunting - quite a few years ago and even now I can read it again and again (same with Memoirs of a fox-hunting man) the writing was superb.

I think he must have been a most formidable MFH!

Paddy


----------



## soggy (24 September 2012)

PortwayPaddy said:



			Whan he had his column in the H&H, he always said that if Hunting was banned, he would be off to France.
		
Click to expand...

They say never judge a man until you have walked a mile in his boots.I have always said never judge a place until you have livid there full time for the minimum of 12 months.

I have friends who have paid the price for not doing just that, having returned from France. Portugal and places further a field.

It would seem Mr W Poole has made the same mistake..


----------



## happyhunter123 (25 September 2012)

soggy said:



			They say never judge a man until you have walked a mile in his boots.I have always said never judge a place until you have livid there full time for the minimum of 12 months.

I have friends who have paid the price for not doing just that, having returned from France. Portugal and places further a field.

It would seem Mr W Poole has made the same mistake..
		
Click to expand...

Why didn't he hop across to Ireland then? The hunting's the same, and so is the language.


----------



## Hunters (26 September 2012)

Willy Poole (after the hunting ban) was de-commissioned by a national newspaper & likewise the horse & hound. He discussed hunting & of course that was banned. He was deeply disappointed with the decisions of these publications and I believe their publications were weakened by his demise.

A great writer who said it like it was - I learnt a lot from him.


----------



## Judgemental (26 September 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Much as I love his writing (and talking) we always refer to him as the rat that jumped ship..........
		
Click to expand...

Maesfen, I feel that comment is a trifle disappointing.

After all Willy has merely decamped to *Another EU Member State* - France, where hunting with hounds is not illegal.

He has therefore highlighted that fact and the idiosyncratic way in which the respective EU governments deal with hunting. 

If it is good enough to hunt the live quarry in France, why is it not good enough in England and Wales?

Therefore he has personally made his protest a) very obvious and b) lasting


----------



## soggy (28 September 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Maesfen, I feel that comment is a trifle disappointing.

After all Willy has merely decamped to *Another EU Member State* - France, where hunting with hounds is not illegal.

He has therefore highlighted that fact and the idiosyncratic way in which the respective EU governments deal with hunting. 

If it is good enough to hunt the live quarry in France, why is it not good enough in England and Wales?

Therefore he has personally made his protest a) very obvious and b) lasting
		
Click to expand...

IIRC Herr Hitler and his Nazi party banned hunting with hounds in Germany in the mid 1930's

The idiosyncratic way in which the respective EU governments deal with hunting has always been with us.


----------



## soggy (28 September 2012)

happyhunter123 said:



			Why didn't he hop across to Ireland then? The hunting's the same, and so is the language.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried it? I have. Never understood a word that was said and never saw a hound hunt.

Friendly folk though.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 October 2014)

In part to revive an interesting thread,  and in part to also find out if anyone has news of William Poole Esq.  His blog seems bare,  and as his age advances,  and his health doesn't,  so I'm wondering how he is.  Does anyone know?

Alec.

ets.  Just as a remainder,  this thread is now a 2 yo!


----------



## Judgemental (12 October 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			In part to revive an interesting thread,  and in part to also find out if anyone has news of William Poole Esq.  His blog seems bare,  and as his age advances,  and his health doesn't,  so I'm wondering how he is.  Does anyone know?

Alec.



ets.  Just as a remainder,  this thread is now a 2 yo!
		
Click to expand...

Alec only yesterday I was wondering the same. I remarked to the OH, "wonder what Willy makes of  Farage and UKIP".


----------



## 4x4 (27 February 2016)

Judgemental said:



			Alec only yesterday I was wondering the same. I remarked to the OH, "wonder what Willy makes of  Farage and UKIP".
		
Click to expand...

Just to revive the thread I saw Willy this past week, he is still alive and kicking and living in France!


----------



## Judgemental (19 April 2016)

Came across the following post on Twitter by Mr Bonner. Really Mr Bonner, "filthy as a foxhunter" understatement of the year! His comment on The Erotic Review published in 1999. One of the authors was our *beloved Willie Poole. (when lords are sworn into the House of Lords they are called beloved*) which begs the question why has Willie not been elevated to the H of Lds.  That way we would know where he was and be entertained.

Tweet Willie Poole to find the following:

Tim Bonner &#8207;@CA_TimB  Mar 3
Willie Poole writing for @EroticReviewMag Who knew? But then there is nothing as filthy as a fox hunter...


----------



## 4x4 (17 August 2016)

He is alive and well and attended thepuppy show of the Isle of Wight foxhounds!


----------



## Judgemental (17 August 2016)

4x4 said:



			He is alive and well and attended thepuppy show of the Isle of Wight foxhounds!
		
Click to expand...

That is the most splendid news.

Alec suggested in a Thread dated about September 2012 he should be given a knighthood.

Considering the diabolical shambles of Cameron's Resignation Honor's List, perhaps we should all start a Petition for Proper People to be Knighted, Willie being one such person.

It brings a sentimental tear to the eye recalling his jolly banter and badinage. The  very ancient brown long coat and entertaining literary comments, along with the ability to cast hounds in the coldest of arable countries and still hit the line, long after Charlie had passed by. 

For the younger members of this forum who do not know who Willie Poole is, he is the greatest living contemporary huntsman, master of hounds and entertaining writer on the subject of hunting and much that flows from rural life.

Perhaps he may read this 4 x 4 if you were to 'draw' it to his attention.


----------



## Orangehorse (18 August 2016)

4x4 said:



			He is alive and well and attended thepuppy show of the Isle of Wight foxhounds!
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear this!  I loved his writing and thought it was a shame he went to France.


----------



## 4x4 (18 August 2016)

I can only 'draw' something to his attention by possibly phoning him as the great man is not on the Internet now!


----------

